# Baby girl!



## JOwen (Dec 28, 2013)

The Lord has given us another little girl, Anna Catherine, 7lbs, 6oz, born 1:40 pm, December 28. We now have 7 boys and 3 girls. 

Psa 111:4 He hath made his wonderful works to be remembered: the LORD is gracious and full of compassion.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 28, 2013)

Praise the LORD!

Sent from my XT557 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 28, 2013)

Praise the Lord! Congratulations!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow, pastor Jerrold, the Lord is so good and we rejoice with your family!!!


----------



## Edward (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 28, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## jambo (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations to you and you wife.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations, Jerrold


----------



## nicnap (Dec 28, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Berean (Dec 28, 2013)

Congrats to you and your bride!


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Dec 28, 2013)

How thrilling!


----------



## Hemustincrease (Dec 29, 2013)

Wonderful. Another precious blessing from the Lord. Many congratulations to you all. She won’t be short of loving arms to rock her that’s for sure.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## MW (Dec 29, 2013)

Thankyou, Jerrold, for the happy news. May God be her portion and reward!


----------



## Ella Darby (Dec 30, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## KMK (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations there.


----------

